# 8lb line to small for bass?



## wasilvers

In cold water here in WI, I find prespawn bass happily take slow-falling soft plastics. Last year I used a big grub on a light jighead to 'helicopter' down to them. Just cast it on the fish in 4 ft of water and the lure would start a big spiral down. It was so fun watching them take that 'unusual'
presentation. Here's my problem. I kept getting hung up in early weeds (roots of lily pads) and because I had 8lb line, there was not much I could do about it. 

Is there another option that works with pretty clear water? Braid (black or green) is a no-no, they seem to see it and swim away. 

Maybe I should 'horse them' some more on 8lb? I caught a 5 lber (estimated) up here (as unusual as a 10 down in TX or FL but couldn't keep the fish out of the junk.


----------



## Jim

How about a higher strength fluorocarbon?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Use braid and a long floro leader! I use a 4' to 6' leader always and will run it longer if the fish are being line shy. Go to 12 lb floro and 20 lb braid and you will be fine


----------



## onthewater102

If fluorocarbon is too stiff for your presentation try Yozuri Hybrid...I've caught numerous 20lb + salmon (including the one in my avatar) out of the Salmon river in upstate NY on a leader of 10# Yozuri. Those fish are in no more than knee deep water in a rocky bottomed river and the line holds up just fine.


----------



## -CN-

I've landed numerous 3-5 lb bass with ultralight tackle. 4lb monofilament line. That's assuming you don't get hung up on a log or weeds. 
I personally like the lightest tackle possible for the job. My main bass fishing rigs are medium light rods with either 5 lb braid or 10 lb mono.


----------



## shamoo

8 Lb isn't too small, I use 6-8 lb test Mono for my finess presention, 10 lb test for my power fishing (fast moving baits) and 15 Lb Test for Pitching.


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> 8 Lb isn't too small, I use 6-8 lb test Mono for my finess presention, 10 lb test for my power fishing (fast moving baits) and 15 Lb Test for Pitching.



MMMOOOOO! Where have you been? :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

I use 8lb on my spinning reels


----------



## Fishfreek

I wouldn't use 8lb in some of the weeds and catails flipping for big Florida bass but 6 to 8 lb in the clear around the edges and such it works perfectly.


----------



## Johnny

for my fresh water spinning reels I use 15 to 30# braid with a 3ft 10# fluoro leader.
on my fresh water (bass) bait caster, it is 65# braid with a 3-4ft 20# fluoro leader.
on to the Salt.......
Just got back from a RedFish (Red Drum) seminar at Bass Pro in Orlando
and the guy swears by 40# braid with 3-4ft 20# fluoro leader and
he had the photos and trophies to prove it works.

I am setting up "another" tackle box specifically for redfish, snook and trout (specs).

*IMHO*, any fish on the hunt that ambushes his prey does not look 3 feet past his target
to see what kind of line is being used. So if you can find some fluorocarbon
leader that will work in your environment, try it out. Nothing lost - nothing gained.

Personally, I use Sea Guar Blue Label fluorocarbon leader on the 25 yard spool.

jus my Dos Centavos







.


----------



## onthewater102

All depends on what part of the country you're fishing - WI with the long winters & iced in periods won't have nearly the vegetative density that FL will see - nor is the turbidity nearly as bad so 10'+ clarity is probably the norm so lighter lines make sense.

CT is the same deal - most of the time our water is gin clear - only for maybe a month in the middle of the summer is the algae thick enough to impact the clarity of the lakes, and even still you have 4-5' visibility except in the shallows where the slime floats.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Lots of variables. I use 8 lb on spinning reels for crappie. Fishing ledges for LG mouth I use 10-12 lb fluorocarbon on cranks and plastics/jigs. Shallow rivers it's 14lb fluorocarbon. Top water and spinner bait it's braid. 
You just have to find what works for you and the fish in the conditions your in. Sometimes it might stink to get less bites but it also stinks when you can't land your fish.


----------



## shamoo

Jim said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Lb isn't too small, I use 6-8 lb test Mono for my finess presention, 10 lb test for my power fishing (fast moving baits) and 15 Lb Test for Pitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMOOOOO! Where have you been? :LOL2:
Click to expand...

Had to take a little break, I'm back Daddio


----------



## juggernot

I've used mostly 8 lb. mono for bass for most of 40 yrs and caught many 7-9 lb fish over the years . I've also caught 4-6 lb. bass on 6 lb. mono when not targeting them. W the drag set right and finesse, most any bass can be landed providing they don't get hung up in wood/reeds. I prefer light tackle for the fun and challenge in fresh and salt water and lighter mono will always cast/handle better on spinning reels and w lighter lures on any reel.


----------



## Holatim

You fishing it on a spinning reel I am taking it . that should be ok I landed many 4-6lbs+ bass on 6-8lbs line just have too have a reel with a good drag I usually put 10 pound braid on all spinning rods leave a little mono line on your spool as a backing if you go to that route because it will prevent it from slipping on the spool I like how braid cast a lot smoother and you get a lot less line twist and then using mono line then just tie a leader about 6 to 8 feet long using a double Uni knot you can watch a YouTube video on how to tie that knot I like to use a floral line as a leader about 8 pound test hope this helps


----------



## bobberboy

It's the lily stems that are the problem. I have the same issue where I fish in MN. The lily stems are like casting into brush. I fish top water so the question of a leader isn't so critical but once hooked the fish heads for the bottom and into the lily stems and roots. I use 20# braid and have lost many fish trying to horse them out of the lilies. With a very much lighter weight leader than the rest of the line it seems you've gained nothing in the circumstances wasilvers is talking about. The lighter leader becomes the weakest link in the chain. From what he says, hooking them isn't the problem, it's getting them out of the lilies that's not working. I'm not what you'd call a skilled fisherman - just my experience.


----------



## juggernot

.............. From what he says, hooking them isn't the problem, it's getting them out of the lilies that's not working. I'm not what you'd call a skilled fisherman - just my experience.[/quote]

Good point. I've never cared for flipping/jigging thick vegetation and don't care to fish tournaments. I will sometimes toss weedless soft plastics into shallow grass or fish topwater baits on/around lilly pads, but no less than 10 lb. for that and if the fish get's hung up I'll move the boat to them and try to free them w a paddle or the rod, not drag them out.


----------



## Holatim

You fishing with a baitcast reel or spinning reel i with a lot of grass a love too frog fish. You said you are losing a lot of fish cause they are running deep it the Lily's go with 50-65lb braid yes that seem crazy I now lol need too use a hvy action rod I like a 7-3 hvy or 7-6 hvy set up on high speed ratio 7:1:1 help you take up the line fast and rip them or those Lily's and grass try that setup it should help you land more fish if the water clear get a black sharpie and color the braid 3 foot up the line in will make it invisible under water hope his help you out Tim


----------

